# Caesar Creek Bass Tournament Results



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

No Fish Weighed In.everyone Caught Fish But No Keepers


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

somehow, that doesnt suprise me.... 

So did everyone get there money back??

Salmonid


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

yes ,everyone gets their money back when there are no fish weighed in.


----------

